

Ruby 1.9.3-p385 is released - cbetta
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/02/06/ruby-1-9-3-p385-is-released/

======
aaronblohowiak

        echo "--no-ri --no-rdoc" >> ~/.gemrc
    

install every gem much faster, avoid rdoc vulnerabilities. Since gem
installation can run arbitrary code, I am suspicious of rdoc xss
vulnerabilities being a cause for concern (if you are not running a publicly-
accessible gem documentation site...)

~~~
why-el
This will run these options for _every_ gem command though. Better restrict it
to install and update.

~~~
scraplab
Like so:

    
    
        install: --no-rdoc --no-ri 
        update:  --no-rdoc --no-ri

~~~
regularfry
Also add --env-shebang so that you don't get stupid shebang lines which lock
you to a specific interpreter.

